# General > General >  Bring back shelley cowie

## teddybear1873

Good on you for sticking up for yourself.

Don't let the org take you down Shelley.

----------


## bobbyrussell09

Lets get shelley bk on the org pronto .miss her already

----------


## teddybear1873

> Lets get shelley bk on the org pronto .miss her already


I miss her like a hole in the head lol.

Where's the petition Bobby?

----------


## linnie612

What be going on?

----------


## lindsaymcc

Check out the fireworks thread  ::

----------


## gleeber

I enjoyed the fireworks masel. It brought the org back to life for a while.

----------


## teddybear1873

> I enjoyed the fireworks masel. It brought the org back to life for a while.


I personally think It's great advertisement for the org.

----------


## gollach

Great fireworks!  Didn't have to pay a penny to see it, either  ::

----------


## teddybear1873

> What be going on?


The org got the kiss off life.

----------


## lindsaymcc

No, but you obviously took offence at one point gollach!


Sorry - will retract the above - it was golach with 1 L that took offence. Not yourself.

----------


## teddybear1873

> Great fireworks!  Didn't have to pay a penny to see it, either


Damn, I should have charged an entry fee for this thread.

----------


## lindsaymcc

Just make sure it is advertised before people want to post!

----------


## sandyr1

Go read her/his 'junk speak'....
Kinda unnecesary really would not one say!

----------


## lindsaymcc

> Go read her/his 'junk speak'....
> Kinda unnecesary really would not one say!


Junk speak?! Sorry, I do not comprehend. Ok, so she hit out a bit and used slightly unsavory language, however I personally feel that she had a point. All most of the posters on the thread were asking for, was for the Round Table to publish their prices prior to the event.

----------


## pinkandglittery2

like i said the 'king of the land' has bannished her for having an opinion, this should be called caithnessbullys.org!!! i take it droopy,  dopey or dosey or whatever hes called has been banned also for his part in the 'junk talk'??!!!

----------


## sandyr1

> Junk speak?! Sorry, I do not comprehend. Ok, so she hit out a bit and used slightly unsavory language, however I personally feel that she had a point. All most of the posters on the thread were asking for, was for the Round Table to publish their prices prior to the event.


It shows a person's class, couth or lack thereof...there a few other words to describe said comments.....

----------


## sandyr1

> like i said the 'king of the land' has bannished her for having an opinion, this should be called caithnessbullys.org!!! i take it droopy,  dopey or dosey or whatever hes called has been banned also for his part in the 'junk talk'??!!!


Hey wow....if you don't like it, one knows what to do...it is our choice

----------


## lindsaymcc

I dont think someones language shows anything of the sort. 

Since when does class/couth whatever come into things on an internet forum..... and for that matter, when should it matter at all? 

Just because I havent been born with a silver spoon in my mouth, does not make me any lesser of a human being than those who have.

----------


## pinkandglittery2

thats right, let the bullys win..i dont think so!!!!  this site is a disgrace!! i thought that forums were for people to talk and share opinions, but clearly unless youve been using this page for 100 years then youre not expected to have an opinion!!!! how small minded!!!

----------


## sandyr1

I think it is just common respect for those around you.
I am sure there are other sites that invite said comments...freedom of choice I would say!

----------


## gollach

> Sorry - will retract the above - it was golach with 1 L that took offence. Not yourself.


I was wondering what you were on about!

Have to say it makes for amusing PMs when people add the extra "L" in the username  :Wink:

----------


## lindsaymcc

Yes, freedom of choice. Shelley had the freedom of choice to post what she did, as did Droopy. Both have been reprimanded. 

Common respect is something I find severely lacking on the Org though.

----------


## lindsaymcc

> I was wondering what you were on about!
> 
> Have to say it makes for amusing PMs when people add the extra "L" in the username


Thanks for your understanding.

----------


## pinkandglittery2

> Yes, freedom of choice. Shelley had the freedom of choice to post what she did, as did Droopy. Both have been reprimanded. 
> 
> Common respect is something I find severely lacking on the Org though.



totally agree, freedom of speech...but apparently not on here depending who you are!!! disgusting!

----------


## sandyr1

> totally agree, freedom of speech...but apparently not on here depending who you are!!! disgusting!


I hate to get into this but if you are so 'disgusted' then you have a simple option......bye!
We all have that choice............

----------


## pinkandglittery2

> I hate to get into this but if you are so 'disgusted' then you have a simple option......bye!
> We all have that choice............


shelley didnt have the choice did she??!!!!anyway, for once i agree, i DEFINITELY will be avoiding this site from now on, its simply a forum for bullys.

----------


## linnie612

> Check out the fireworks thread


Finally got through the three pages.  The org is so slow this evening, that if SC only has a 24 hour ban, she should probably begin the login process about now  ::

----------


## teddybear1873

What do I think of Message Boards?

I'm Forum! 						 ::

----------


## sandyr1

Well done!

----------


## Torvaig

I'll add my tuppence worth. I agree that we should be able to express ourselves without reprisal but the language used today had been atrocious. These forums are for everyone and I certainly would not like any youngsters to see the language confines of supposed adults.

I know that the perpetrator is normally above using such distasteful words and is a good poster but today's outbursts are not worthy of her.

----------


## teddybear1873

> I'll add my tuppence worth. I agree that we should be able to express ourselves without reprisal but the language used today had been atrocious. These forums are for everyone and I certainly would not like any youngsters to see the language confines of supposed adults.
> 
> I know that the perpetrator is normally above using such distasteful words and is a good poster but today's outbursts are not worthy of her.


I presume you close your ears when your out and about in Caithness then?

----------


## weezer 316

> I'll add my tuppence worth. I agree that we should be able to express ourselves without reprisal but the language used today had been atrocious. These forums are for everyone and I certainly would not like any youngsters to see the language confines of supposed adults.
> 
> I know that the perpetrator is normally above using such distasteful words and is a good poster but today's outbursts are not worthy of her.


You ever been near a school ever? I would highly recommend it, might learn a few new words. they swear like troopers when adults arent around and I know, I was one once

----------


## sandyr1

Yes W316.. (sounds like a bible passage), But there is a difference.  If we do the 'bad language' thing then the kids/ students will copy.

Where did these kids learn their disrespect for school/ teachers/ common decency!  Torvaig said it rather well.  I am sure you will agree!

----------


## balto

shelley did what most of us were to afraid to do and that was to speak her mind,she deserves a huge round of applause for sticking one up to the bullys, you go shelley

----------


## catran

Yes Torvaig said it in one, time the youngsters learned proper language but where where are they going to learn it????Imagine all the yummy mummies swearing at their little darlings, then they go on to further education, playschool, nursery,primary and by the time they are ready for high school their .
vocabulary is about spot on

----------


## teddybear1873

As most of us in here are Scots, bad language is part of Scottish Culture and is known around the world. A lot of people here in the US know we swear like a trooper. 

I was brought up with it. My mam, dad, 4 brothers and 2 sisters all swore as though it was going out of fashion.

I know when to swear, I know when not to. 

If someone gets really offended by swearing, well then you ain't thick skinned like me and you have issues. It's a word, get over it......

Water of a ducks back as far as I'm concerned. 

As said on An Audience with Billy Connolly "Go Away" doesn't fit does it.

----------


## sandyr1

Well guess what....I wasn't brought up with it, and I am a Scot!
I was in Inverness and Wick quite recently, and both the boys/men and girls/women were using foul language in general conversation.
I don't think it is something to ignore/be proud of....and Billy Connelly gets paid big money in certain venues to curse and swear and talk about 10 inches.....
Yes, some of it can be funny, but to hear it day in and day out shows how 'crass' some are.
And in Inverness one Sunday evening, between the Drunks laying on the Streets...(men and women)... and people shouting and swearing across the Street at each other, was pretty bad.  And then on the Monday am., whilst going for Lunch there were 3 girls and a guy outside the Service Centre...I think it is called, still Drunk or Stoned, having a spitting contest on the windows! 

Just shows who we have become........

----------


## teddybear1873

> Well guess what....I wasn't brought up with it, and I am a Scot!
> I was in Inverness and Wick quite recently, and both the boys/men and girls/women were using foul language in general conversation.
> I don't think it is something to ignore/be proud of....and Billy Connelly gets paid big money in certain venues to curse and swear and talk about 10 inches.....
> Yes, some of it can be funny, but to hear it day in and day out shows how 'crass' some are.
> And in Inverness one Sunday evening, between the Drunks laying on the Streets...(men and women)... and people shouting and swearing across the Street at each other, was pretty bad.  And then on the Monday am., whilst going for Lunch there were 3 girls and a guy outside the Service Centre...I think it is called, still Drunk or Stoned, having a spitting contest on the windows! 
> 
> Just shows who we have become........


Yep, Billy gets paid to swear. Just imagine how rich Scotland would be if we all got paid for swearing. Every Scot's dream.......................Well, maybe not every Scot.  ::

----------


## cuddlepop

Shelly just got her "off" switched turned on.
Its not like her but then again neither is this forum "sometimes".

Was it "too" much to ask for a price and not suggested donations.

Times are tough for the majority of us.

----------


## upolian

Nobody will ever be happy on a forum 1 way or another

----------


## teddybear1873

> Nobody will ever be happy on a forum 1 way or another


Amen to that quote upolian.

----------


## Kestrel

Good lord, a lot of people in Caithness need to get a life. The org almost makes me ashamed of where I'm from. Seriously, all our lovely landscape and culture to enjoy and people are howling and moaning, buddying-up and bullying on an internet forum. I know it happens world-wide but seriously, as a representation of the people (albeit a small fraction) of my own home county, what an embarrassment.

----------


## Kestrel

Haha, I think I possess enough intelligence to understand that behaviour on an internet forum is representing an extremely small proportion of Caithness residents, and hardly enough to make me withhold where I am from. The power of the internet can't be underestimated in this day and age, so I just cringe when I imagine what prospective visitors/residents think when they see this guff happening on a small, rural community based website. Hideous.

----------


## Corrie 3

> Haha, I think I possess enough intelligence to understand that behaviour on an internet forum is representing an extremely small proportion of Caithness residents, and hardly enough to make me withhold where I am from. The power of the internet can't be underestimated in this day and age, so I just cringe when I imagine what prospective visitors/residents think when they see this guff happening on a small, rural community based website. Hideous.


Wind up Merchant alert !!  Wind up Merchant alert!!......
Where's Walter when you need him?

C3.................. ::  ::  :Wink:

----------


## sandyr1

> Wind up Merchant alert !!  Wind up Merchant alert!!......
> Where's Walter when you need him?
> 
> C3..................


Go for it C3... You seem to want to lean on poor Walt....make your own decisions/  go 4 it!

----------


## sandyr1

> Shelly just got her "off" switched turned on.
> Its not like her but then again neither is this forum "sometimes".
> 
> Was it "too" much to ask for a price and not suggested donations.
> 
> Times are tough for the majority of us.


I thought it was the words she used/ perhaps you should read them!

----------


## ShelleyCowie

> It shows a person's class, couth or lack thereof...there a few other words to describe said comments.....


Sandyr1, i dont have "class or couth" im just me! I dont need people telling me to mind my language, i know when bad words are not necessary or appropriate. But it seems that to get past the attention of the trolls/manipulators on this forum, it was necessary. 

That is the first time i have ever sworn on a forum. I know iv probably upset a few people, but for the people i have encouraged to stand up to these forum bullies cancels that out. There is only 1 person i will be apologising too and that will be via PM (no not Droopy) but someone who has supported me a lot since i joined this forum. 

So.....dont try and pass all this couth and class stuff over to me. Wont work. Wont be taking advice from people who dont even know me  :Wink: 

P.S i had to look up the meaning of Couth! LMAO!

----------


## Corrie 3

> Go for it C3... You seem to want to lean on poor Walt....make your own decisions/  go 4 it!


Of course I want to lean on poor Walt.....He is the Main Man!!  I am no match for him when it comes to spotting Trolls, Wind up Merchants, Troublemakers etc, etc!!!
I do admire him!!!

C3...... ::  ::  :Wink:

----------


## porshiepoo

LMAO
What a welcome refreshing change to see someone sticking up for themselves regardless of the orgs prudish rules and regulations against it. 
Such a shame I missed it! And such a shame that Shelly had to get any kind of ban for it - still I bet it was worth every ruddy minute of it!
Well done that woman and BTW I agree with what Shelley was saying in that thread.

----------


## sandyr1

My sole thoughts on this issue was.. Why?
 When we are priveledged to have a Forum where people from all over the World can join in, and talk about predominently North of Scotland issues, would you and your supporters attempt to destroy it.
Yes we all have strong opinions.....this was never about the Subject....just the rotten language.
Does it make you feel better/ stronger/ prouder to do so?   I would say the Majority doesn't think so.....

----------


## Georgie

Sandyr1 does it make you feel better / stronger / prouder calling people you don't know crass and uncouth ? All because of a few no-no words!!!Maybe you should stop trying so hard to look down at people so you can realise we're all on the same level.

----------


## sandyr1

To each their own Georgie!   But guess what............On a Public Thread we all have a say.   You may learn that if you stay a while.

----------


## Georgie

Guess what......... that was me having my say.

----------


## teddybear1873

> To each their own Georgie!   But guess what............On a Public Thread we all have a say.   You may learn that if you stay a while.


What, just because he has only 2 posts and is a newbie? Maybe Georgie has been sitting on the sidelines for years on the org watching everything thats been going on.

----------


## ShelleyCowie

Sandyr1, i think its time you climbed down from your high horsey, oh and actually read what i said! 

I said "it seems that to get past the attention of the trolls/manipulators on this forum, it was necessary." 

So if you had read that part, i explained why i used "rotten language" (you must of missed that part right?) How am I the one who is destroying the forum? You dont think that bullies are the ones doing so? 

People are entitled to opinions, but there are plenty of people on this forum (lets not name any names now  :Wink:  ) who feel that what they say, is the way it IS and thats final. As i already said, only 1 persons opinion mattered to me, and thats been sorted with an apology. 

YOU dont know me (do you?) so you cant judge what im like from 2 or 3 posts. If you have, shame on you.

----------


## Kestrel

> Wind up Merchant alert !!  Wind up Merchant alert!!......
> Where's Walter when you need him?
> 
> C3..................


Wind-up merchant alert.... hmm, or perhaps a honest observation of the small-minded prattery that is going on on a community website?

----------


## Kells

> Sandyr1, i think its time you climbed down from your high horsey, oh and actually read what i said! 
> 
> I said "it seems that to get past the attention of the trolls/manipulators on this forum, it was necessary." 
> 
> So if you had read that part, i explained why i used "rotten language" (you must of missed that part right?) How am I the one who is destroying the forum? You dont think that bullies are the ones doing so? 
> 
> People are entitled to opinions, but there are plenty of people on this forum (lets not name any names now  ) who feel that what they say, is the way it IS and thats final. As i already said, only 1 persons opinion mattered to me, and thats been sorted with an apology. 
> 
> YOU dont know me (do you?) so you cant judge what im like from 2 or 3 posts. If you have, shame on you.


I am fairly new to this forum and so far have not observed any cliques as for the trolls/manipulators that is for the administration to deal with. You call your language 'rotten' I call it abusive and playground bullying. Obviously my opinion does not fit with yours so do you intend to start swearing and abusing me?

----------


## ShelleyCowie

> I am fairly new to this forum and so far have not observed any cliques as for the trolls/manipulators that is for the administration to deal with. You call your language 'rotten' I call it abusive and playground bullying. Obviously my opinion does not fit with yours so do you intend to start swearing and abusing me?


Actually, i didnt call my language rotten, sandyr1 did. I was just using his/her words for it. And why are you jumping to the assumption that im going to swear and abuse you?! Again, another person who really doesnt know me, and another case of, havent read what i said

I said (2nd time iv done this for someone) - People are entitled to opinions, but there are plenty of people on this forum who feel that what they say, is the way it IS and thats final."

Iv never really come across you, so no that wasnt aimed at you. But at least read what i have written instead of half of it (or just twist my words and take it the way you want too) 

I wasnt being a bully, merely stating my opinion. So there ya go

Can we take note for people to read posts first though?! Im starting to get tired of copying from my own posts and repeating myself.

----------


## Gizmo

Everyone of you complaining about the language Shelley used really needs to get a grip, you're nothing but a load of sanctimonious elitist gits.

Away and polish your Halo's  ::

----------


## golach

> I am fairly new to this forum and so far have not observed any cliques as for the trolls/manipulators that is for the administration to deal with. You call your language 'rotten' I call it abusive and playground bullying. Obviously my opinion does not fit with yours so do you intend to start swearing and abusing me?


Kells, this is a common ploy of Shelley and her cronies, come back to the Org from their hidy hole on another web site, where there are no rules, and they can slag off the rest of us decent Orgers. Stir it up on here, attack a few, then run back and chortle like bairnies. This is usually a bi-annual occurrance, we have to put up with.  ::

----------


## Kells

> Actually, i didnt call my language rotten, sandyr1 did. I was just using his/her words for it. And why are you jumping to the assumption that im going to swear and abuse you?! Again, another person who really doesnt know me, and another case of, havent read what i said
> 
> I said (2nd time iv done this for someone) - People are entitled to opinions, but there are plenty of people on this forum who feel that what they say, is the way it IS and thats final."
> 
> Iv never really come across you, so no that wasnt aimed at you. But at least read what i have written instead of half of it (or just twist my words and take it the way you want too) 
> 
> I wasnt being a bully, merely stating my opinion. So there ya go
> 
> Can we take note for people to read posts first though?! Im starting to get tired of copying from my own posts and repeating myself.


I do not require you to tell me how to read and for your information I have read all your recent posts. You did in fact concur with having your language described as being 'rotten' when you went on to give your reasons for using the language you used. If you write a bit more clearly then you will not get tired of having to explain what you wrote. 

I have every right to ask if you intend to continue posting in the way you have when disagreed with, the right of free speech for ALL applies in this forum provided it is not offensive or threatening. I try not to make assumptions about anyone but prefer to ask a direct question more so when it is someone I have not come across before. I do judge a person by their behaviour and that is why I asked you the question. Why would I assume that anything you said was aimed at me, if I had you would have received your answer.

In my opinion which I state again, is that I found you posts  abusive and similar to playground bullying so there you go.  I notice you have not answered my question.

----------


## Kells

> Everyone of you complaining about the language Shelley used really needs to get a grip, you're nothing but a load of sanctimonious elitist gits.
> 
> Away and polish your Halo's


I don't have a halo and not even trying to gain one as they tend to have a habit of slipping and choking the wearer.
 I am not complaining about poor shelly's language, the administrator quite rightly dealt with that. I asked her a question which she has yet to answer and just to let you know I am not sanctimonious or elitist but I admit to being a right git when something annoyes me.

----------


## Kells

> Kells, this is a common ploy of Shelley and her cronies, come back to the Org from their hidy hole on another web site, where there are no rules, and they can slag off the rest of us decent Orgers. Stir it up on here, attack a few, then run back and chortle like bairnies. This is usually a bi-annual occurrance, we have to put up with.


Oh dear so it is the playgroup playground this all comes from...... lol  The one thing that bullies have in common is that they need to attack in packs as they are cowards so no surprise at the so called following.

----------


## ShelleyCowie

> Kells, this is a common ploy of Shelley and her cronies, come back to the Org from their hidy hole on another web site, where there are no rules, and they can slag off the rest of us decent Orgers. Stir it up on here, attack a few, then run back and chortle like bairnies. This is usually a bi-annual occurrance, we have to put up with.


Golach i have no idea what website you are on about! The only other forums i use now are reptile forums, and thats been it for a long time! And what do you mean its a common ploy?! Please show an example because i dont believe i know what you are on about....and i dont have cronies. I have what is called true friends. 

I didnt realise that a user wasnt allowed to stop posting, then continue posting again. If u can find that in the rules then let me know! 

So please get your facts right before saying anything about me. thanks in advance

----------


## bobbyrussell09

Some people need to go boil there heed in a pot .u can clearly see between this thread an firework one who the real bullies are

----------


## Kells

> Some people need to go boil there heed in a pot .u can clearly see between this thread an firework one who the real bullies are


How very true , it is clear who the real bullies are, but you can see nothing if you head is in a pot.

----------


## Bazeye

Anyone else think the orgs deteriorated since Percy, Nacho and riggerboy left?

----------


## ShelleyCowie

> Anyone else think the orgs deteriorated since Percy, Nacho and riggerboy left?


YES! I miss them  :Frown:  Riggerboy just wanted to hang everyone! T'was great!

----------


## sandyr1

> What, just because he has only 2 posts and is a newbie? Maybe Georgie has been sitting on the sidelines for years on the org watching everything thats been going on.


Unable to understand what you mean.. Perhaps you don't know either!

----------


## sandyr1

I think that poor Shellie is the one being manipulated here.
All those supporters are saying 'go for it SC'.  You go ahead and do it so we can laugh... perhaps at her.. Do we see anyone else raising a bad word?  Naaaaa..

When all else fails, curse and swear....Shows huge intelligence.....
TB says that the Scots are famous for their filthy language....Wowee...what a statement/ be proud of it.  I know many Scots who don't curse and swear/ Many Scots contributed to a better World/ many of us travelled abroad to set our 'footprint' wherever that may be.
I am sure if we took direction from the 'cursing and swearing' lot, we would be held in high esteem....Yup...what a bunch!

I also agree with Golach's comments

----------


## sandyr1

> LMAO
> What a welcome refreshing change to see someone sticking up for themselves regardless of the orgs prudish rules and regulations against it. 
> Such a shame I missed it! And such a shame that Shelly had to get any kind of ban for it - still I bet it was worth every ruddy minute of it!
> Well done that woman and BTW I agree with what Shelley was saying in that thread.


There was never a Q about the thread/ just the language....
Yup keep goading the poor woman(Shellie) on....good for a laugh eh!

----------


## Kells

> I think that poor Shellie is the one being manipulated here.
> All those supporters are saying 'go for it SC'.  You go ahead and do it so we can laugh... perhaps at her.. Do we see anyone else raising a bad word?  Naaaaa...
> I agree with Golach....
> When all else fails, curse and swear....Shows huge intelligence.....
> TB says that the Scots are famous for their filthy language....Wowee...what a statement/ be proud of it.  I know many Scots who don't curse and swear/ Many Scots contributed to a better World/ many of us travelled abroad to set our 'footprint' wherever that may be.
> I am sure if we took direction from the 'cursing and swearing' lot, we would be held in high esteem....Yup...what a bunch!


I could not agree with you more.

----------


## sandyr1

> Good on you for sticking up for yourself.
> 
> Don't let the org take you down Shelley.


Perhaps it's time to stop 'goading' Shelley on.....

----------


## lindsaymcc

Must this really keep getting dragged through the mud and chewed over? 

The thread in question raised an interesting point regarding advertising the suggested donation prior to the event, some people refused to read what people were asking for, jumping to the conclusion others were "tight fisted" and apparently "refusing" to pay to see the fireworks. 

Shelley lost her rag with one person, went off on one and suffered her punishment. End of. 

Now it seems everyone wants to have a dig at Shelley or support Shelley in her use of foul language.... but is it really necessary? 

As for having "cronies" - I am a friend of Shelleys outside of the org, yes, as are others, but my posts of support were purely based on wanting to obtain a response from Thurso Round Table re suggested donations, if you all want to slate me for that, then go ahead.

----------


## ShelleyCowie

> I think that poor Shellie is the one being manipulated here.
> All those supporters are saying 'go for it SC'.  You go ahead and do it so we can laugh... perhaps at her.. Do we see anyone else raising a bad word?  Naaaaa..
> 
> When all else fails, curse and swear....Shows huge intelligence.....
> TB says that the Scots are famous for their filthy language....Wowee...what a statement/ be proud of it.  I know many Scots who don't curse and swear/ Many Scots contributed to a better World/ many of us travelled abroad to set our 'footprint' wherever that may be.
> I am sure if we took direction from the 'cursing and swearing' lot, we would be held in high esteem....Yup...what a bunch!
> 
> I also agree with Golach's comments






> Shellie


 <- was that on purpose?!  :: 

Anyhoo, what sort of decent person sits back and laughs at someone else? - 


> You go ahead and do it so we can laugh... perhaps at her


And who said i had intelligence?! Please dont jump to conclusions  :Wink:  much appreciated!

----------


## teddybear1873

> Unable to understand what you mean.. Perhaps you don't know either!


I see, attempting to lower yourself to some sort of sarcasm sandyr1. 

 Originally Posted by *sandyr1*  

 				To each their own Georgie!   But guess  what............On a Public Thread we all have a say.   You may learn  that if you stay a while.  If you look at what you wrote at the end you implie that Georgie should stay and learn. Who gives you the right to say he hasn't stayed and learned? Do you know this person or what?

----------


## ShelleyCowie

Sandyr1 - you seem to be the one keeping these threads going so am gonna go ahead and take a guess and say, your one of my fans aint u  :Wink:  

But still, have you never ever ever ever seen a swear word on this forum?! i have, quite a few times. So why is it a big deal when i do it?! :/ 

Do you need help getting off the horse though?! Im sure someone left a step ladder behind before....

----------


## sandyr1

No horse Shelley.....I was born and brought up in Lybster, Caithness, Scotland and I have seen much.

And when I talked of 'couth' I meant only niceness and some respect, rather than than a 'high degree of sophistication' as the dictionary defines!

What I have said from the beginning.....and what got me to comment(so often), was the fact that a 'bunch' of people were saying 'go for it Shelley'.  U done good!
The thread itself was OK....we all get a 'bee in our bonnet' over things.  If you had been reprimanded (Guess what) like I have on here, then we all get over it, but it seemed that people had opened at least 2 threads.  For what......A repitition......
I'm out o' here.......a

----------


## teddybear1873

> No horse Shelley.....I was born and brought up in Lybster, Caithness, Scotland and I have seen much.
> 
> And when I talked of 'couth' I meant only niceness and some respect, rather than than a 'high degree of sophistication' as the dictionary defines!
> 
> What I have said from the beginning.....and what got me to comment(so often), was the fact that a 'bunch' of people were saying 'go for it Shelley'.  U done good!
> The thread itself was OK....we all get a 'bee in our bonnet' over things.  If you had been reprimanded (Guess what) like I have on here, then we all get over it, but it seemed that people had opened at least 2 threads.  For what......A repitition......
> I'm out o' here.......a


That last 4 words are the best yet. Not too sure what the "a" at the end though ment...You ok there Sandy1? You didn't fall of your chair or get kidnapped did you?

Ach weel, it was fine knowing him.

----------


## ShelleyCowie

Ok Sandy (can i call you Sandy? The r1 part seems un-necessary) If you knew me, you would understand what type of person i really am. I consider myself to be nice, as will my closest friends, yes im hyper, immature and annoying. But, im still NICE. I care alot for people, but it works both ways. If someone is horrible to me, why should i be nice back repeatedly to be put down continuously? Im not stupid, i know what common sense is. 

I can honestly say that i do not intend to repeat what happened the other day (2 days ago?! Cant remember) and i mean that, but dont think i wont defend myself. (no swearys necessary though im sure)

----------


## upolian

[QUOTE=Kestrel;889432]Wind-up merchant alert.... *hmm, or perhaps a honest observation of the small-minded prattery that is going on on a community website?[*/QUOTE]

My favourite post of 2011!

----------


## Walter Ego

> Good lord, a lot of people in Caithness need to get a life. The org almost makes me ashamed of where I'm from. Seriously, all our lovely landscape and culture to enjoy and people are howling and moaning, buddying-up and bullying on an internet forum. I know it happens world-wide but seriously, as a representation of the people (albeit a small fraction) of my own home county, what an embarrassment.





> Haha, I think I possess enough intelligence to understand that behaviour on an internet forum is representing an extremely small proportion of Caithness residents, and hardly enough to make me withhold where I am from. The power of the internet can't be underestimated in this day and age, so I just cringe when I imagine what prospective visitors/residents think when they see this guff happening on a small, rural community based website. Hideous.





> Wind up Merchant alert !!  Wind up Merchant alert!!......
> Where's Walter when you need him?
> 
> C3..................


Alas C3PO, my electronic warfare and detection equipment remain a lovely, happy green colour.

Our Kestrel is not a troll or sock puppet, methinks.

It is worse, Kestrel is one of those people that believes we should not speak our mind, argue, say or do anything that may possibly not show Caithness as basking in some sort of halcyon golden glow. 

Kestrel, anyone with half an ounce of common sense would recognise that sites like this are not going to sway potential visitors by avoiding bickering and teddy throwing. Your way is the road to shiney, happy people holding hands in a cyber world of puke-inducing sychophancy overlorded by the Ministry of Truth. Somebody shoot me.

Regarding Shelley, - she had a hissy fit, nothing more. This is the internet - it happens, the world will roll on, the sun will still come up tomorrow and the internet will hopefully not have been shut down by indignant interferers and busybodies.

Conflict is a natural human state and, TBH, I find the .Org strikes about the right balance regarding it's dealing with our little 'spats', it is those who lurk in the shadows waiting to be outraged that I find irksome. There are more than a few over delicate souls on here, but on a general site like this it is to be expected and allowances must be made to try and accommodate as much as possible.

But it will never, ever be one big happy family. And thank Christ for that.

----------


## starfish

i upset some one the other week on here and got a warning but the reaction i got was the best laugh i have had in ages just laugh it off like i did stick and stones will break my bones but names will never hurt me

----------


## sandyr1

> Ok Sandy (can i call you Sandy? The r1 part seems un-necessary) If you knew me, you would understand what type of person i really am. I consider myself to be nice, as will my closest friends, yes im hyper, immature and annoying. But, im still NICE. I care alot for people, but it works both ways. If someone is horrible to me, why should i be nice back repeatedly to be put down continuously? Im not stupid, i know what common sense is. 
> 
> I can honestly say that i do not intend to repeat what happened the other day (2 days ago?! Cant remember) and i mean that, but dont think i wont defend myself. (no swearys necessary though im sure)


Shelley,
  I think that Walter E said it quite well...I would disagree with one wee part, and that is that we should be or are like other Internet sites..../ lets have some class!
  And your words, Hyper/immature and annoying...I am sure that most of us had them, perhaps we even retain some of them even as we get older.

Everyone on here is different and have had different experiences...some use big words in the wrong context, some have travelled afar, some are ill and some making 'ends meet'.  Then there are some who 'blow their own horns', for what reason I cannot understand, but we all leave in the same state of undress as we arrived.  We usually express our thoughts from a basic point of view and I am sure most of us have fun doing it as you do.  And yes I think you care for people more than many of us do, I know more than me as I have seen so much 'bad' in the World/ that was my business of course.....!
So I am sure that someone else will have the Final Word.....Regards.....s

----------


## alanabain

> I also agree with Golach's comments


You would!




> Kells, this is a common ploy of Shelley and her cronies, come back to the Org from their hidy hole on another web site, where there are no rules, and they can slag off the rest of us decent Orgers. Stir it up on here, attack a few, then run back and chortle like bairnies. This is usually a bi-annual occurrance, we have to put up with.


Iv watched the drivel you have posted for years! and that is all it is is Drivel! Your a rude and a bully and you get off on it!

Just because we are on the internet, you can pretend you are decent human beings, upstanding citizens and have never said sworn in your life because its an outragious thing to do!!! 

Your all snobs in my opinon!

But we will see what you think of that one....

----------


## Kells

> You would!
> 
> 
> 
> Iv watched the drivel you have posted for years! and that is all it is is Drivel! Your a rude and a bully and you get off on it!
> 
> Just because we are on the internet, you can pretend you are decent human beings, upstanding citizens and have never said sworn in your life because its an outragious thing to do!!! 
> 
> Your all snobs in my opinon!
> ...


Join the library instead of spending years reading what you consider drivel and life will improve for you. 

Can't say I have ever found Golach rude or a bully or even traded insults, but give us time. I am sure that like me Golach does not *pretend* to be a decent human being or upstanding citizen. I have an extensive range when it comes to swear words but at the right time and place and sometimes at the wrong time and place but as I love doing outrageous things and you consider saying sworn in this way ....sworn .....sworn .......sworn sounds pretty tame to me. 

I have no idea if everyone on here is a snob, unlike you I  have not met them to give an opinion.  I have only met a few and considered them  nice people but you are entitled to your opinion. 

So you use the royal 'we' or is your mail a group effort? if it is then all I can say is sad ....sad.....sad

----------


## sandyr1

> <- was that on purpose?! 
> 
> Anyhoo, what sort of decent person sits back and laughs at someone else? -  
> 
> And who said i had intelligence?! Please dont jump to conclusions  much appreciated!


Sorry I spelled you name wrong/ was not intentional....We are all Intelligent/ all are not the same. Everyone has strengths and weaknesses.

----------


## sandyr1

> You would!
>  Iv watched the drivel you have posted for years! and that is all it is is Drivel! Your a rude and a bully and *you get off on it!
> *Just because we are on the internet, you can pretend you are decent human beings, upstanding citizens and have never said sworn in your life because its an outragious thing to do!!! 
> Your all snobs in my opinon!
> But we will see what you think of that one....


Lets not get into Sexual Innuendo. That is Bbbbbad, and your Intelligence sure shows through....

************ I have forgotten my 'Kaitness Accent' but alanbain...heven't a' seen at 'bairn' somewhere before.  Perhaps you are in a 'supporting roll'.

----------


## upolian

> Amen to that quote upolian.


It's quite true,it is good when people are discussing things and leaving informative replies,when all the drivel starts about 'i don't like your post stop bullying me' it really bores me,but if people feel the need to vent their anger on a forum that is their own perogative,it is also really annoying when somebody leaves a good honest reply and everything kicks off,i'm not sure what happened in this instance but surely life goes on....there are people with serious illnesses,,poverty,fighting war,they would be absolutely disgusted to read half the drivel posted in this thread/forum

A nice example for the younger generation to go by......................NOT!

So those with a B in your bonnet,take a chill pill for heavens sake!!

----------


## alanabain

> Join the library instead of spending years reading what you consider drivel and life will improve for you. 
> 
> Can't say I have ever found Golach rude or a bully or even traded insults, but give us time. I am sure that like me Golach does not *pretend* to be a decent human being or upstanding citizen. I have an extensive range when it comes to swear words but at the right time and place and sometimes at the wrong time and place but as I love doing outrageous things and you consider saying sworn in this way ....sworn .....sworn .......sworn sounds pretty tame to me. 
> 
> I have no idea if everyone on here is a snob, unlike you I  have not met them to give an opinion.  I have only met a few and considered them  nice people but you are entitled to your opinion. 
> 
> So you use the royal 'we' or is your mail a group effort? if it is then all I can say is sad ....sad.....sad


First of all i wasn't speaking to you but you like to get your wee bit in obviously. I don't need to join a library thanks. I buy my books. Don't try and THINK you can say what is good for me. I have parents for that.

It just shows what type of person YOU are, it would only be you that picked up that i said sworn in the wrong way in the sentance. I wouldn't have made that mistake face to face trust me. I will remember to use spell check at the end for you aswell.

Im bored of you now.




> Lets not get into Sexual Innuendo. That is Bbbbbad, and your Intelligence sure shows through....
> 
> ************ I have forgotten my 'Kaitness Accent' but alanbain...heven't a' seen at 'bairn' somewhere before.  Perhaps you are in a 'supporting roll'.


Thank you for showing me my intelligence. I would have never got through the rest of the day without you pointing that out to me. I might not be as intelligent as you sandyr1 but i can sure use sarcasm well! I wasn't using anything sexual. That was your mind that thought that.

And what are you on about a bairn for? Speak sense

I wasnt on here looking for argument. I was sticking up for my little sister who at the end of the day just wanted to know what the recommended donation was for the fireworks and she basically got cyber spat on from another orger and there was no need for it. She might have lashed out a little bit but she isn't the first and i doubt would be the last  ::

----------


## ShelleyCowie

hahahaha Alana yer genius! (thats right we are infact genius's  :Wink:  )

I am infact still waiting for Mr Golach to come back and tell me where he got his information from about some "forum" other than this one. Or even PM me, either way i'd like to know where he is spurting these lies. 

I never ever said I was intelligent, and i never will (oh gosh i hope you understand the way i am typing * shivers with fear*) this is a FORUM not and english exam :/ 

For the love o' scones all i want to know is how much money to bring to the fireworks! But instead a few people question my intelligence because i said a few bad words. Build a bridge and get over it.....its old news! I was punished for it (ohh er i was naughty  :Wink:  ) so just drop the swearing thing!

----------


## golach

I have discovered that I have a stalker on the Org. A Stalker is someone you logs on to your profile, sees what you are doing at any precise time, i.e. sitting in General, reading a certain post, or as I have been accused of, reporting an other Orger. The stalker then pm's her cronies / clique / coven call it what you will. Then accuses me on the forum, Can I suggest to the Stalker make sure her facts are correct before making accusations, I may have just been asking the Admin to remove a post from the Classified forum, as this is the proper way of having posts removed, or I could have been reporting a myriad of posts that were on the Org that day.
Because my stalker saw me online at the time Shelley threw her hissy fit she jumped to conclusions, and I am not going to say if she was making the wrong or right conclusion.
Should I be flattered that dragonfly takes the time to follow me round the Org and check up on me and report back to all and sundry, or should I worry?

----------


## tonkatojo

Take it on the chin and don't feed their ego by playing along ignore it.

----------


## ShelleyCowie

hahahahahahahahahahahahahaha sorry.....streamin with laughter tears here! Get over yourself. Go answer my question on the other thread....pathetic *giggles*

----------


## tonkatojo

Just noticed this thread is this "rage against the machine" type language ?. :Wink:

----------


## Doreen

> I have discovered that I have a stalker on the Org. A Stalker is someone you logs on to your profile, sees what you are doing at any precise time, i.e. sitting in General, reading a certain post, or as I have been accused of, reporting an other Orger. The stalker then pm's her cronies / clique / coven call it what you will. Then accuses me on the forum, another of  her cronies then names  me, you know who you are lindsaymcc.
> Can I suggest to the Stalker make sure her facts are correct before making accusations, I may have just been asking the Admin to remove a post from the Classified forum, as this is the proper way of having posts removed, or I could have been reporting a myriad of posts that were on the Org that day.
> Because my stalker saw me online at the time Shelley threw her hissy fit she jumped to conclusions, and I am not going to say if she was making the wrong or right conclusion.
> Should I be flattered that dragonfly takes the time to follow me round the Org and check up on me and report back to all and sundry, or should I worry?


Mmm well have to watch our backs then would not worry Golach  they must have to much time on their hands .

----------


## lindsaymcc

I have reported this thread as feel I am being accused of something I have no idea about. 

Golach, would you please PM me with regards to your accusations in order we can discuss in private, as I do not feel a public forum is appropriate.

----------


## Billy Boy

> I have discovered that I have a stalker on the Org. A Stalker is someone you logs on to your profile, sees what you are doing at any precise time, i.e. sitting in General, reading a certain post, or as I have been accused of, reporting an other Orger. The stalker then pm's her cronies / clique / coven call it what you will. Then accuses me on the forum, another of  her cronies then names  me, you know who you are lindsaymcc.
> Can I suggest to the Stalker make sure her facts are correct before making accusations, I may have just been asking the Admin to remove a post from the Classified forum, as this is the proper way of having posts removed, or I could have been reporting a myriad of posts that were on the Org that day.
> Because my stalker saw me online at the time Shelley threw her hissy fit she jumped to conclusions, and I am not going to say if she was making the wrong or right conclusion.
> Should I be flattered that dragonfly takes the time to follow me round the Org and check up on me and report back to all and sundry, or should I worry?


How do you know they are watching you?, unless you are watching them or you are a mod, or i am missing something ::

----------


## golach

http://forum.caithness.org/showthrea...hlight=gollach


look at post #5 lindsaymcc

----------


## lindsaymcc

Ok, so I believed you took offence to the original post. Would I be wrong? 

I have not said you reported it, I said you took offence. Shall I change the wordings to "believed you may have taken offence" to make it politically correct?

----------


## golach

> Ok, so I believed you took offence to the original post. Would I be wrong? 
> 
> I have not said you reported it, I said you took offence. Shall I change the wordings to "believed you may have taken offence" to make it politically correct?


just how did you know if I had taken offence or not, then why post it?

----------


## bekisman

I could say: _"Jings, Crivvens Help ma Boab, it must be dummy spitting and teddy throwing season once more on the Org, get a life you guys!!!! "
_
whoops I did!

----------


## ShelleyCowie

> just how did you know if I had taken offence or not, then why post it?


How can you ask her that question when your airing MY facebook business on a forum?! Below the belt.... definitely.

----------


## bcsman

why are you washing your dirty linen in public?
just curious as to why grown adults are slinging mud at each other?

----------


## lindsaymcc

Seriously, this has all gone on too long. 

Golach, I apologise for my unfounded comments. It was written on hear-say and in the heat of the moment. 

The world wide web is a scary place to be sometimes.

----------


## golach

> Seriously, this has all gone on too long. 
> 
> Golach, I apologise for my unfounded comments. It was written on hear-say and in the heat of the moment. 
> 
> The world wide web is a scary place to be sometimes.


Thank you, I have ammended the OP

----------


## ShelleyCowie

My FB account has now been deleted.....thanks. Thats what you brought me too.

----------


## tonkatojo

What is an FB account ? also what is a OP ?  I am not taking the mick just do not know the abbreviations.

----------


## ShelleyCowie

> What is an FB account ? also what is a OP ?  I am not taking the mick just do not know the abbreviations.


FB - Facebook
OP - Original Post

----------


## tonkatojo

> FB - Facebook
> OP - Original Post


Thanks, it is easy when pointed out, I feel a bit dippy now. LOL

----------


## Kells

[QUOTE=alanabain;889713]First of all i wasn't speaking to you but you like to get your wee bit in obviously. I don't need to join a library thanks. I buy my books. Don't try and THINK you can say what is good for me. I have parents for that.

It just shows what type of person YOU are, it would only be you that picked up that i said sworn in the wrong way in the sentance. I wouldn't have made that mistake face to face trust me. I will remember to use spell check at the end for you aswell.

Im bored of you now.))




First of all this is a public forum and if a message is private then send it that way. when you post on a public forum then everyone is free to comment. Thought that would be obvious to anyone.

  Now you are telling me what to think or should I say not to think, no chance.

I did find your misuse of sworn funny but then if I had done that myself I would have laughed at myself. If we met face to face then you would not make that mistake, Hmmmm  I don't trust and see no reason to do so but be clear on one thing, if you met me and were abusive I would deal with you in the right way. 

Feel free to use spell check I am a rotten speller and it would be nice to have someone check it for me. 

tsk tsk easily bored are you

----------


## Kells

> hahahaha Alana yer genius! (thats right we are infact genius's  )
> 
> I am infact still waiting for Mr Golach to come back and tell me where he got his information from about some "forum" other than this one. Or even PM me, either way i'd like to know where he is spurting these lies. 
> 
> I never ever said I was intelligent, and i never will (oh gosh i hope you understand the way i am typing * shivers with fear*) this is a FORUM not and english exam :/ 
> 
> For the love o' scones all i want to know is how much money to bring to the fireworks! But instead a few people question my intelligence because i said a few bad words. Build a bridge and get over it.....its old news! I was punished for it (ohh er i was naughty  ) so just drop the swearing thing!


Nice to see your big sister coming to your aid, I wonder why she thinks you cannot manage for yourself when you are both genesis. 
You were naughty? who are you trying to kid, abusive and a bully is my take on it. 

Golach has nothing to prove, you and your cronies have done that for him.

----------


## teddybear1873

I reckon instead of having a curry night, we should start up 'It's a Knockout'  I can see the custard pies and water cannons going full swing.

Who's going to be Stuart Hall and the Joker?  ::

----------


## Gizmo

> Lets not get into Sexual Innuendo. That is Bbbbbad, and your Intelligence sure shows through....


Britain was built on Sexual Innuendo ya flamin' eejit

----------


## Mystical Potato Head

> Oh dear so it is the playgroup playground this all comes from...... lol  The one thing that bullies have in common is that they need to attack in packs as they are cowards so no surprise at the so called following.


Don't you think you're being a little bit of a hypocrite here.you and golach are ganging up on Shelley, you are even using quotes from golach to highlight in your post.How many times have you called Shelley a bully in this thread yet you're the one mouthing off with backup.Get down from your lofty perch, open your eyes because you are a playground bully too and getting more mouthy as the thread goes on.
You probably can't see you're a bully because of all the sucking up you're doing.Your head must by now be firmly wedged between Golach's butt cheeks, blocking your vision totally.

----------


## Corrie 3

Will someone wake me up when all the fighting's over??

Honestly, it's getting boring now!!!

C3............. ::  ::

----------


## teddybear1873

> Will someone wake me up when all the fighting's over??
> 
> Honestly, it's getting boring now!!!
> 
> C3.............


Would ye like to be woken with a poke.....................I mean like they do on facebook that is  ::

----------


## Corrie 3

> Would ye like to be woken with a poke.....................I mean like they do on facebook that is


No, the other type would be so much nicer!!!!
And while we are at it, it's so not fair that Golach has a Stalker on the .Org....I want one!!!! (preferably Female, good figure, sense of humour and nice eyes, age range 18-70)!!!!).

C3............ ::  ::  :Wink:

----------


## ShelleyCowie

> No, the other type would be so much nicer!!!!
> And while we are at it, it's so not fair that Golach has a Stalker on the .Org....I want one!!!! (preferably Female, good figure, sense of humour and nice eyes, age range 18-70)!!!!).
> 
> C3............


I dont think i tick those boxes C3 *sob sob* x

----------


## golach

> No, the other type would be so much nicer!!!!
> And while we are at it, it's so not fair that Golach has a Stalker on the .Org....I want one!!!! (preferably Female, good figure, sense of humour and nice eyes, age range 18-70)!!!!).
> 
> C3............


You can have mine Corrie 3, but only meets the female criteria, as for the other criteria I have only heard rumours, but I am too much of a gentleman to spread them  ::

----------


## Kells

> Don't you think you're being a little bit of a hypocrite here.you and golach are ganging up on Shelley, you are even using quotes from golach to highlight in your post.How many times have you called Shelley a bully in this thread yet you're the one mouthing off with backup.Get down from your lofty perch, open your eyes because you are a playground bully too and getting more mouthy as the thread goes on.
> You probably can't see you're a bully because of all the sucking up you're doing.Your head must by now be firmly wedged between Golach's butt cheeks, blocking your vision totally.


Everybody is entitled to their opinion but your stinks ::  ::  ::

----------


## Kells

> No, the other type would be so much nicer!!!!
> And while we are at it, it's so not fair that Golach has a Stalker on the .Org....I want one!!!! (preferably Female, good figure, sense of humour and nice eyes, age range 18-70)!!!!).
> 
> C3............


Just about make it into the age range for you Corrie but the rest Hmmmm maybe not.

----------


## Corrie 3

> I dont think i tick those boxes C3 *sob sob* x


OK, I'll make it easy for you...Female...age range 16-95.
Lol!!!

C3............ :Wink:  :Wink:

----------


## John Little

Well Shelley and Golach - I like the pair of ye- and for different reasons, because you both have a good presence on a forum I like to take part in.  I read both of your posts with interest, for both are articulate, thoughtful and thought provoking; you both make me think about things. 

But I wonder where this is all going.

In the end I cannot see you with pistols on the green at dawn, and like it or not you are both going to have to get on with it are you not?

I bet if you met over a drink you'd be fine; and even if you ain't it all ends the same.

Unless you like fratching of course - in which case I say no more...

----------

